# Cpu



## ItzyBitzy (7. Februar 2005)

Tagchen,
hätte mal ne frage, hab folgendes Mainboard: Biostar M6VBE-A 
dazu noch ein paar technische Daten:

-mögl.CPUs: Celeron, P-II, P-III von 233 bis 933Mhz
- Chipsatz: VIA ApolloPro133 
- 3*DIMM-Sockel (PC-66/100/133) 
- 1x ISA, 3x PCI, 1x AGP 
- Bauform: mircoATX 
- onboard ESS-Solo1-PCI-Soundkarte 

Da meine CPU bei 500 mhz liegt und mein Photoshop da einfach nicht mitmacht, wollte ich jetzt eine neue CPU kaufen.

Nun zu meiner Frage, auf was muss man achten wenn man eine neue CPU kauft, also ich weiß das PIII Slot 1 benötigt. Aber mus ich was beim Frontsidebus beachten?

*Würde folgendes Angebot gehen?*

INTEL Pentium P3 800 mHz Slot 1 Processor aus einer zerlegten IBM Intellistation Doppelprozessor Workstation.

Die CPU sollte OK sein, leider kann ich sie mangels Board nicht testen, deswegen muss ich sie vorsichtshalber als defekt verkaufen, aber wie gesagt, sie stammt aus einem laufenden Rechner. Der P3 passt in Mainboards mit Sockel 1.

Ideal um seinen Pentium 3 Rechner nahezu an die Obergrenze des Möglichen zu Erweitern. Pentium 3 Rechner lassen sich max. auf 1000 mhz. aufrüsten .

Durch die passive Kühlung entsteht kein weiterer Lärm, die Wärme wird vom Netzteil oder Gehäuselüfter des verwendeten Rechners abgeführt.

Aufschrift oben auf der CPU : 800/ 512 /133 / 1.65V S1


----------



## ppb (11. Februar 2005)

Hi.

Hmm... Ich würde sagen das es kaum noch PIII zu kaufen gibt. Ich empfehle dir einen Aufrüstsatz zu kaufen. Schau mal bei http://www1.conrad.de/  dort gehe auf Computertechnik -> Computer -> Motherboards -> Aufrüst-Kits für PC's 
Sehr günstige Angebote Inklusive Arbeitsspeicher.

Gruss PPB


----------



## ksk (13. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe früher mit Photoshop 6 auch das Problem gehabt, das mein P III  800MHz das nicht mitmacht.

Allerdings sollte man auch beachten das bei Grafikprogrammen wie PS oder andere der Arbeitsspeicher und die Grafikkarte eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Da jede Datei über die Northbridge zum Arbeitsspeischer und von dort zum CPU wietergeleitet wird. Die VGA ist auch die einzige die direkt über die NB zu RAM und zum CPU weitergeleitet wird., weil Grafikanwendungen viel Speicher brauchen.

.
Welche VGA und Ram hast du?


ksk


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2005)

Versuch lieber bisschen mehr Geld auszugeben und irgendwas in Richtung Athlon Duron 1300
zu kaufen. Dann kannst Du noch Dein SD-Ram 100MHz FSB weiter verwenden. 
Kosten etwa 50-80Euronen -- (Mainboard mit Via KT133 bzw KT133A und CPU )

Und das mit der GraKa ist n bisschen wirr.Die Sonderfunktionen einer Grafikkarte werden
von PS nicht benutzt, das Einzige was sie beherrschen sollte, ist 32Bit Farbtiefe in hohen
Auflösungen.  Und das kann jede seit etwa 2000.
Mehr Ram ist auch immer gut  Unter 512MB wird es nie Spass machen.

mfg chmee


----------

